# Treestand plans



## huntinSD (Mar 1, 2004)

Anyone got some simple plans for building a decent treestand.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

if you want to be the most comfortable in the tree, buy a portable stand and get that set up. in my opinion, that is the best way and most comfortable way to take a mature whitetail. quiet...

kase


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

WE BUILD LADDER STANDS OUT OF 2X4'S/ IF YOU WANT THE PLANS TO THAT LET ME KNOW. I HAVE ALSO MADE THEM FROM ALUM. TUBE. DROP ME AN EMAIL OR PM ME.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Honestly, You might be wasting your time building stands, by the time you get done, it wouldn't be so far off from what a portable costs, considering time and supplies. Plus, Its going to be loud putting it up, won't last all that long, you won't be very mobile...which is key for getting a big buck, and also might not be that comfortable if your planning on sitting in that stand for 4 hours. There are many great portables for $55-70. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

bretts, some stands are loud putting up. Ours aren't that bad, but when we put them up they stay there. As far as not lasting we just replaced ours and they were all over 10 years old, with a couple being around 15 years old. Around here you don't have to be all that mobile. We've shot 6 P&Y out of 1 stand. With plenty of other bucks walking by.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Your from Iowa, I am from North Dakota, probably some different hunting techniques :wink:


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

Ya I would imagine. We hunt big timbers, creek beds, bottoms land, marsh land. I suppose that it is very different from what you have out there. Some of the places we hunt the deer never see people, and other places they are so use to farmers that when you go by them on the quads at close range they just lift their heads and look at ya.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

A lot of the land around here gets pressured pretty hard so we move our stands around a lot because we are constantly patterning deer cuz they are always moving where they are bedding and feeding. Don't get me wrong some stands that are hand made are awesome, but for where I hunt they just don't seem to be that great.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I agree with bretts, buy a metal ladder stand. We have 5 or 6, almost all different brands, not much difference between the $50 stands or the $100 stands. We have some that we move every year and others that have been in the same spot for 7 or 8 years with little or no up-keep.


----------



## goosekiller9 (Mar 6, 2005)

In ND , we have to take our stands down two weeks after the end of the season- and can only have them up to weeks prior-oops. I was thinking of making somestands this year but after costs of the metal the price came out to be about = to a store bought stand that is usually lighter and usuallymore dependent


----------

